# Showing Class Help



## xoLouise (May 24, 2009)

There's a show coming up in just over a month that is using points and giving champion and reserve. However i would like to enter some of the showing classes but dont really have a clue as to what i need or whether i need to braid ect. The classes are
Best turned out horse
Ridden Horse
Riding Club horse.

I understand that we have to been super clean for best turned out but i don't know what the judges would like ect.
Also for the riding club horse, it states it has to been a snaffle bit, would i be able to get away with a D ring french link(since the link is hidden in his mouth) or is it the snaffle joint ect?

Any help would be muchly appreciated as i have no idea


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Best of luck to your up n coming show!

I don't know how things are done in Europe - Scottland etc, etc - so I don't know if I can give you the best of advice.

If you are doing Flat Classes, Dressage, I would say Hunters but I know you don't do Hunters in Europe - definately braid. Button Braids are acceptable.

Dressage Here in the U.S - no one braids tails, but I don't know what is done in Scottland. Flat Classes, I would braid here - but again, I don't know how things are done in Scottland.

French Link is a double jointed snaffle, so I would say that it is acceptable. The reason why they came out with the double jointed snaffle, is because allot of horses dislike the single jointed that causes the nutcracker effect in their mouths.

You are probobly best off asking those in your country who compete and show as well - they would be best for advice.


----------



## xoLouise (May 24, 2009)

Thank you anyhoww 
I asked a friend last night and she explained most of it to me although it means going and buying alot of new stuff Lol 
And we do do Hunters here, or rather i think its being partcipated in more and more.
But again Thank you for your help ^.^


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You are welcome, best of luck and have fun! Don't forget piccies!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

For best turned out, both of you should be spotless! I would braid the mane and tail, and I would do small hunter braids on the mane, it looks more elegant. 
For You bit question, I would assume that a double jointed would be fine, because it is a snaffle. The other classes I assume are judged on your horse's behaviour in the ring. The most important question a judge asks when judging the horse, is "Would I want to ride that horse?" Good luck! Your horse is beautiful BTW!


----------

